# Changing out a 2009 nissan murano alternator



## Deathknight22 (May 14, 2011)

Let me tell a little about my self. I am not a mechanic, but I know a little about cars and have done a few things to car, including changing out starters, alternators, water pumps, AC compressors. So I know a little about cars. 
Now onto my car now. I have a 2009 Nissan murano S AWD. The other day my wife was coming home and the car died. Had it towed home. I get off work to find out the battery is totally dead. The battery is about 2 years old. So u pull it out and put it on a slow charger over the next few days. I put it back in and drive it to auto zone and they put their tester on it and the guy says that the battery is the only thing giving it a charge, that the alternator is not charging it. This is not the first time I have had it changed... Back in 2013 we had the same problem but let a local mechanic take care of it. Long story short he got it fixed but it was a pain in the ass. Did some research online and I think this is a common problem with the murano.... So now it's out again. So this time instead of paying someone to do it again I want to do it my self... My question is how hard is it to change one out... Will I have to drop the engine or anything like that to be able to get access to it? Or can I gain access with it through the fender wall? If someone could just give me a personal experience and maybe a guide thro accessing the serptine belt and the alternator, I would appreciate it.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

I just replaced the alternator on my 06 Murano and yes it was a pain in the ass. I had to remove the fan assembly, battery and battery holder, the O2 sensor and upper heat shield on the manifold to get the alternator out through the top front of the engine. when removing the fan assembly be careful not to damage the transmission line that is hooked under the fan assembly. Thus you have to access from under the vehicle. I got the manual online and I wish I could give you a link but can't remember where I got it from. Google it and hopefully you can find the process for your year Murano. Good luck!!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would highly recommend you use a genuine Nissan alternator or a new Hitachi unit, if you can find one. Aftermarket remans are a bit sketchy and you won't want to do this job twice!


----------

